# Jungle Leopard Gecko's Question



## polaris2582 (Jan 19, 2011)

Can someone please explain the breeding behind the jungle patterns in leo's specifically Mac Snows for me.
I have the most stunning jungle mac and want to breed her to another nice jungle mac next year when she's ready, however I don't know if this would produce mac babies with jungle variation, or just mac's and super snows with random likelyhood of jungle.

Please advise will get pics up of her tonight hopefully as she is a little cracker!


----------



## TWreptiles (Dec 21, 2011)

not sure if this helps but it might :2thumb:
Jungle - Leopard Gecko Wiki


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

Hiya - if you breed a Jungle Mack to a Jungle Mack - you`ll produce around 1/4 Normals, 1/2 Macks and 1/4 SuperSnows. The SS`s are out the equation, as, by default, they have a very classic, uniform patterning (which is very strong) that WILL result in classic babies. However, the remaining Normals and Macks stand every single chance of also being aberrant at the very least - and very nice ones too given that both parents are aberrents - it`s a polygenic gene (which basically means there are a multitude of gene involved, that combine/influence with each other) but luckily, the results are quite universal in that aberrrent X aberrant will produce aberrant - there is also a massive, potential, bonus to be had: from time to time, ab`s X ab`s will combine so strongly that a Stripe is produced....sounds like a very nice pairing pal


----------



## polaris2582 (Jan 19, 2011)

Thank you for that explanation! Made so much sense and now I'm happy with what to do.
I do have a stunning mummy that will be getting used.
xx



funky1 said:


> Hiya - if you breed a Jungle Mack to a Jungle Mack - you`ll produce around 1/4 Normals, 1/2 Macks and 1/4 SuperSnows. The SS`s are out the equation, as, by default, they have a very classic, uniform patterning (which is very strong) that WILL result in classic babies. However, the remaining Normals and Macks stand every single chance of also being aberrant at the very least - and very nice ones too given that both parents are aberrents - it`s a polygenic gene (which basically means there are a multitude of gene involved, that combine/influence with each other) but luckily, the results are quite universal in that aberrrent X aberrant will produce aberrant - there is also a massive, potential, bonus to be had: from time to time, ab`s X ab`s will combine so strongly that a Stripe is produced....sounds like a very nice pairing pal


----------

